# Voith unveils concept design for multipurpose tug



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> Voith Water Tractors are known the world over. Now, Voith Turbo Marine Engineering, Rostock, Germany, is expanding its portfolio with a recently unveiled a concept design for a multipurpose tug with a 70-ton bollard pull and plans for a large powerful vessel called a Voith Power Tractor that could have up to 150 tons bollard pull.
> 
> "The trend in ship design is increasingly pointing towards systems solutions," says Stefan Moye, Voith Turbo Engineering CEO. "And this is exactly what we are offering to our customers."
> 
> ...


----------

